# Cyberservices bucht ab



## Lexxus328 (25 März 2012)

Guten Tag,

Seit dem 02.03.12 wird mir Wöchentlich (jeden Freitag) ein Betrag von 4,99 € der Firma Cyberservices in Rechnung gestellt.
Habe das leider erst bei der letzten Abrechnung gesehen.

Ich selber bin bisher zum Glück noch nie in eine Abofalle geraten, da Ich der meinung bin dass man mit ein wenig Internetkenntnisse und Verstand auf sowas nicht reinfällt.

Der 02.03.12 war genau der Tag wo ich meine Mutter das Wochenende zu besuch hatte.
Während ich schlief ist Sie an meinen Handy gegangen und hat diverse Internetseiten besucht.
Ist soweit auch kein Problem. Da Sie aber gut und gerne bis zu 100 € im Monat für irgendwelche Astrolines ausgibt habe ich ihr natürlich gesagt das Sie normale Seiten gerne besuchen kann aber keine Astroseiten usw.

Wollte ihr schon des öfteren helfen diesen unfug sein zu lassen. Kostet nur Geld und die erzählen einen doch eh nur was man gerne hören möchte. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Auf Nachfrage kam jetzt schleppend ans Tageslicht das Sie wohl irgend eine Ponoseite (allein die vorstellung ) besucht hat, aber nicht mehr weiß welche das war.

Daraufhin habe ich im Handy den Seitenverlauf kontrolliert und auch leider nix mehr gefunden da es schon zulange her war.

Nun sitze ich jetzt vor meiner Rechnung. Jede Woche werden schön 4,99 € abgebucht und ich habe Null Ahnung woher das kommt.

Habe rausgefunden das Cyberservices wohl für diverse Seiten zuständig ist.
In den ganzen Foren steht ja des öfteren das Menschen darauf reingefallen sind aber in der Regel auch wissen auf welcher Seite sie den Fehler gemacht haben.



Da ich wie gesagt noch nie in über 10 Jahren Internet so ein Problem hatte würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.


Gruß Lexxus


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2012)

Du solltest zusehen, dass du den abonnierten Dienst - unter Benennung deiner Handynummer - zumindest erst einmal kündigst. Nimm die Kontaktseite hier: http://cyberservices.nl/de/index.php

Ob das überhaupt eine Seite von Cyberservices war, ist nicht klar, da die auch für andere Anbieter abrechnen - das wäre letztlich aber auch recht egal!


----------



## marc82 (3 Oktober 2012)

HILFE!

Ich habe eine Abbuchung von Cyberservices über 49,99 Euro.
Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung warum. Wie krieg ich raus woher das kommt und was kann ich tun?


----------



## Hippo (3 Oktober 2012)

Kannst Du lesen?
Wenn ja lies mal den Beitrag über Deinem ...
Hellsehen gehört nicht zum Angebot des Forums hier


----------



## Majora (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hat es denn geholfen http://cyberservices.nl/ direkt anzuschreiben? Ich habe auch schon auf anderen Seiten von vielen Betroffenen gelesen.
Ansonsten frage mal hier nach.


----------



## Teleton (3 Oktober 2012)

marc82 schrieb:


> HILFE!
> Ich habe eine Abbuchung von Cyberservices über 49,99 Euro.


Wenn Du selbst keine über Cyberservices abgerechneten Dienste genutzt hast hat möglicherweise jemand Deine Kontodaten mißbraucht um einen fröhlichen Pornoabend zu ermöglichen. Macht nix ist nicht Dein Problem sondern das von Cyberservices. Geld zurückbuchen (oder war die Buchung auf der Telefonrechnung?), falls die sich melden kurzer Hinweis "War ich nicht" und Ruhe bewahren.


----------



## schielmann (10 November 2012)

bei mir wird jeden monat 29,90€ abgebucht.wofür und warum weiß keiner.
storniere ich jetzt über die bank.sollen sie mal kommen.!


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2012)

schielmann schrieb:


> bei mir wird jeden monat 29,90€ abgebucht.wofür und warum weiß keiner.


....weil jmd. deine Kontonummer bei einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst zur Zahlung angegeben hat. Warst du es nicht selbst, dann war es eben wer anderes.



schielmann schrieb:


> storniere ich jetzt über die bank.


Gut so, mehr muss man nicht machen! Wenn nicht genehmigte Lastschriften gebucht werden, kann man diesen noch 13 Monate lang widersprechen - kostet nichts und tut auch nicht weh.


----------

